# iver truss suspention



## hawker (Jun 4, 2015)

View attachment 218165 hi n thanks for looking we think its a 1908  i havent found the numbers yet very unusual softail iver. Yes its a 22 inch, and idk wat im up to with it yet, pete ive only had it 24 hours...lol, id like to get the crank, and fork  working for sure, crank has some issues,    having a little fun with the old iver....lol


----------



## bricycle (Jun 4, 2015)

What the crank is that!!!!!!!???????
Love the suspension tho!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2015)

Very cool find!


----------



## MOTOmike (Jun 4, 2015)

hawker said:


> View attachment 218166View attachment 218165





Can you provide the serial number on the frame?

Mike


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice Sample!!!!
But,,,That Crank/Pedals are Gone!!! Seems!!!!
Looks Kind of Small Too!!! 20" Seat Tube Maybe???

Good Luck!


----------



## Handyman (Jun 4, 2015)

Very interesting Iver Hawker.......................looks more like a 22" frame carlitos60, but I'm not 100% sure.  What are your plans with the bike? Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 4, 2015)

SWEEEET! Very nice.  Just looking at crank/Bottom bracket set up, I'd say year is correct at circa '08. Like the custom pedal location .


----------



## boardhoarder (Jun 4, 2015)

Ahh...so that's where it went. I figured it would turn up here eventually. 

This Iver was on my local CL. When I called the tweakers that owned it they asked how much I'd pay. I threw out a number but said it was hard to tell until I saw it in person. They replied "Oh, we've already got a guy in Minnesota that offered $50.00 more than that". I told them "go for it!" and thanked them for their time.

Two days pass and they call me back and say "We'll take your money, even though you offered less. We don't want to deal with shipping, etc." I said great, and we set up a time to meet halfway. After dropping what I was doing on a Saturday afternoon and driving 45 minutes from home to meet the aforementioned tweakers, they call me when I'm pulling in to the parking lot of the specified meeting place and say "We can't get there...umm...our car won't start". Don't forget that they _also_ live 45 minutes away and had at least that much time to let me know they weren't on their way. I don't think I've been that pissed in a long time.

What's the take away from this sad tale? First, don't be a cheap skate and offer more money right out of the gate (ha! that's what I get) Second, don't deal with tweakers on CL (but everyone knows that already...). 

But seriously, great score hawker! I'm glad it went to a fellow CABE'r and it will be well cared for, rather than rusting away in some dumbsh#*ts yard. I'm also very glad that you actually received the bike after sending them money and trusting they would get it to you. Sadly, it doesn't always work out that way, as we all know.

Keep us posted on your progress, please.


----------



## hawker (Jun 5, 2015)

To be honest id like to bring it to your fitchburg show it be fun to have it there even if its not ridable, is it just the weekend of the june 20?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 5, 2015)

I would deal with tweakers if they have stuff like that.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 6, 2015)

hawker said:


> To be honest id like to bring it to your fitchburg show it be fun to have it there even if its not ridable, is it just the weekend of the june 20?




   It kicks off on the 20th of June, a full day ,, then open full day during the Fitchburg Longsjo Bike Race. and again for Fitchburgs "Block Party"(unsure of date).
Those 3 days will have the owners of the collection at the Historical Society. Would enjoy having  to meet you.


----------



## cmarkley (Jun 6, 2015)

Looks like you found a good use for those tires, congratulations!


----------



## syclesavage (Jun 7, 2015)

MOTOmike said:


> Can you provide the serial number on the frame?
> 
> Mike



  Prior owner might have had a a short leg as to why the crank is like that.


----------



## filmonger (Jun 7, 2015)

Can you give us a few more pictures of the suspension.....


----------



## Handyman (Jun 7, 2015)

*"Fitchburg Rides" Bike Show June 20th*

Hi Hawker,

Yes, hope you can make the show and any Cabe members who want to display their Iver Johnson Bicycles *inside and safe* in the Fitchburg Historical showroom please contact Scott (Ivrjhnsn) or me (Handyman) and we will give you more details.  Bring your Iver Johnson bike and be part of this historic event, the largest display of Iver Johnson bikes ever assembled in one location !!   Also, 50, yes I said 50,  children's bikes *will be given away* during the Bike Rodeo, and if this were not enough, every child that participates will be given a free helmet !  Bring the family and be part of this bike day !  See the attached updated flyer.  Also check out our Facebook Page here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/FITchburg-RIDES/277960232363396?ref=bookmarks     Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Earl (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice find.
Just sent you a pm


----------



## Duchess (Jun 7, 2015)

Would bring mine, but I have a graduation I have to go to. As usual, when there's something to do, there's four things.


----------



## hawker (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Earl what do you plan on doing recreating one?  If so ill get you some dimentions, idk I was getting a softail springer when I bought this one only had a picture of the seat forward. Kind of a surprise for me.


----------



## Earl (Jun 8, 2015)

hawker said:


> Hi Earl what do you plan on doing recreating one?  If so ill get you some dimentions, idk I was getting a softail springer when I bought this one only had a picture of the seat forward. Kind of a surprise for me.




That was my thought. There aren't really too many pieces. Just need some good closeup pictures and dimensions. You can send it to the email address I sent you in the pm. Or maybe I should ask, is anybody already making pieces/parts to the Iver sprung rear frame that you have??


----------



## hawker (Jun 11, 2015)

Give me till this weekend Earl ill get you some dimentions...ok


----------



## hawker (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi, earl, ill work on getting you sum dimentions this week.


----------



## Earl (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi hawker,
Just noticed that you sold the suspension Iver. Darn, wished I had seen you list it. Did you get some pics and dimensions for me before you let it go? If not, could you contact the person you sold it to and ask them to please contact me. Thanks, Earl


----------

